# Medic school and a life



## makphisto (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm a Basic on a volly service, but I'm strongly considering entering EMS full time.  As such, I may be attending our local CC for the next 6 semesters to earn my Paramedic degree.

This would be a major career (and life!) change for me, and I will be unable to simply quit my current day job to take classes.  Most of them will be at night, and my employer is able to work with me some for those day classes.

My wife is EXTREMELY concerned about me being able to juggle it all - work, family, class, clinicals, volly calls, etc.  But surely others have done it, right?  I mean, not everyone goes to medic school right out of high school, or quits their job and just takes classes til their done?  Don't get me wrong, I know it will be intense, and that I'll have almost no "free" time, but I still think it's do-able.

Thoughts?


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 2, 2008)

First of all, your volly agency should put you on a leave of absence until you finish the class. It is tough to juggle everything but it will of course depend on the program. In some programs your ride time is spaced out over multiple agencies and you may spend a lot of time travelling between them. 

If you are planning on working all day, taking classes at night, when are you planning on fitting in study time? Or are you assuming you will be able to understand it all just from the class? Paramedic school takes effort, dedication and a strong support network. 

Make sure your wife will be there to support you through it, not waiting to say "See.. told you it would be too much". Your boss will need to understand if you were doing ride time and show up for work looking like something found on the living room floor after a frat party.

I guess what I'm saying is don't underestimate the investment or overestimate your ability to work it all in together. Be realistic in your expectations.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 2, 2008)

i worked full time and did medic school...but i didn't have a family and i did however have a very understanding wife. she understood so much that she moved me to Denver for a while just so i could get my medic degree. the pre-reqs will be easy and i reccomend doing them all online. this will give you a year to get things situated. the didactic portion is rough but if you allow yourself enough time to study then it is no biggie. good idea doing the degree though, i did my pre-req's before the program and it made class a lot easier.


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jul 2, 2008)

I worked full time also and went through medic school while being married with a family. It takes a strong support group at home as it litterally consumed my life for 2 years. I had a very supportive and understanding family behind me which helped immensly. Our instructor was very up front the first night of class about what can and does happen while one is going through the medic program divorces , babies being born, family deaths ect... that happens while one is away at clincals and class. There are financial issue's to contend with also which is why I had to work while going through the program. It can be done just take a serious look at all the pro's and con's. I just finished and got licenced last Dec. Good Luck in your endeavour and wish you all the best.


----------



## mdkemt (Jul 2, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I guess what I'm saying is don't underestimate the investment or overestimate your ability to work it all in together. Be realistic in your expectations.



Well put Bossy!  This is so important to remember and many of us forget it!

Good luck with everything.  All the best!

MDKEMT


----------



## Guardian (Jul 2, 2008)

If you were going to college full time, would you quit your job?  Paramedic programs are equivalent to a full time college course load.  Do you have previous college experience?  In other words, can you study and absorb large amounts of information?  Everyone is different.  Some in your position can do it, many others cannot.  If you think you got what it takes, roll the dice.  Personally, I’m not a gambling man.


----------



## makphisto (Jul 2, 2008)

Guardian said:


> If you were going to college full time, would you quit your job?



No.  I got my BA in 1997, and I worked basically full time, and was married.  And that was taking day classes and working at night/weekends!



			
				mikeylikesit said:
			
		

> i did my pre-req's before the program and it made class a lot easier



I have a meeting with an academic adviser to discuss my incoming transfer credits.  Some of the general "humanities" courses that are needed for the degree should be covered by my previous classes (or at least I'm hoping).



			
				bossycow said:
			
		

> I guess what I'm saying is don't underestimate the investment or overestimate your ability to work it all in together. Be realistic in your expectations.



I think I'm pretty realistic, I know it's going to be intense.  If I were taking "standard" classes, I know I could do it.  My problem is the unknown.  I'm not sure how much ride time/clinicals I'll actually have to do while also going to class, studying, taking tests, and being there for my family.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 2, 2008)

makphisto said:


> No.  I got my BA in 1997, and I worked basically full time, and was married.  And that was taking day classes and working at night/weekends!



Okay, I'd say you have a great shot at succeeding.  It shouldn't be much different that your college days, maybe even easier depending on where you went to school.


----------



## makphisto (Jul 2, 2008)

Guardian said:


> Okay, I'd say you have a great shot at succeeding.  It shouldn't be much different that your college days, maybe even easier depending on where you went to school.



Except I'm older and fatter now.  ^_^


----------



## Guardian (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL!  You're just more experienced and less self-conscious, that's all.


----------



## NomexMedic (Jul 2, 2008)

my honest thoughts?  Put the volunteer department on the sideline.  Explain the issue to your chief.  If he is worth his weight, he'll understand and give you a leave of absence or know that you won't be around as much as you have previously been and it won't be a big deal.  Don't let volunteering get in the way of your career and your family.  Family and school will be the two most important things, even if it means finding another job.


----------



## makphisto (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, my volunteering at our local service is the least of my worries.  They'll be so happy that they'll (eventually) have another Paramedic on the service, that they'll let me do whatever I want!


----------



## scfr3310 (Jul 17, 2008)

*medic school*

Medic school was fun and u will get better at time management...believe me...I know I did...if you like saving lives and being a taxi to some...then...go to medic school...and learn some more ;-)


----------

